# three club bucks three years running...



## 1eyehunting (Mar 7, 2012)

joined club in upson co. 4 yrs ago, killed these last 3 yrs. we are a one buck per member club. Dink 12th pt chipped off; broke G-3 on 10 pt.,and crab-claw 9er. no great monsters, but pretty good average!?


----------



## TURKEY SLAMMER (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice deer, cant fuss about them. Wish i got 3 lke that in 3 years.


----------



## ts602 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## Son (Mar 7, 2012)

1 buck per season, and I was thinking 2 was bad. If I shot the first good bucks I saw, my seasons wouldn't last long.
But, for a 1 buck club, you're doing just fine.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice three year production 1eye - let's not let everyone know Upson has good deer. Nothing to see here folks -move along please.


----------



## 1eyehunting (Mar 8, 2012)

thank you, thank you. yes i hate doe patrol after the rut, so this yr i moved onto a biggun at allatoona (i found both sheds last turkey season). hunted him hard  and three days before jan 1, i found where he had been drug in the sand to a boat; 2 stands of mine 200 yds in either direction (how he do dat?)(gotta live w/ it on pub land!).but it (one buck) has helped me move from bow-hunting deer (hot, sweaty buggy, more stand hours than sleep hours), to bow-hunting bear (camping in cool mountains, no bugs, early season HAPPNIN)!
come-on-go-wimmie!


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 8, 2012)

May not be monsters, but they look good to me! Nice work!


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 20, 2012)

Those are booners if taken from my home county. (Haralson)
Congradulations on your deer.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 20, 2012)

Not bad at all. Congrats on some fine bucks!!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrats on some fine bucks.

Hoss


----------



## SARA0724 (May 16, 2012)

Nice bucks. Great job!


----------



## bany (May 16, 2012)

I can't believe you shot those little fella's!!!!


----------

